# OnBoard GraphiX on Intel 915 Board!! & Price



## siddharth_menon (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmm...

I am thinking of upgrading my PC to 915Chipsets but later lack the money to buy a good PCI-EX Graphic Card.

I wanted to knw how Onboard (915) perfom...
I knw its Dx9.
I will will be happly if at all the onboard gives 20-30FPS for Counter Strike Source!

At present i am using Geforce 5200FX

Ya price too


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, the 5200 beats the GMA900 in 915G hands down, due to the fact it has hardware Vertex units which the 915G lacks, I would say do not upgrade now to the PCI-E plateorm, not required yet


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 14, 2004)

Beside lacking hardware vertex shaders, the card lacks shader power ! And btw siddharth_menon CS:source refused to run GMA on dx9 switching back to dx 8.1. You might get those figures @ 800 rez with all effect turned down. The cheapest option for a PCi-E card is the Nvidia PCX 5300.


----------



## ganesh8 (Oct 20, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Beside lacking hardware vertex shaders, the card lacks shader power ! And btw siddharth_menon CS:source refused to run GMA on dx9 switching back to dx 8.1. You might get those figures @ 800 rez with all effect turned down. The cheapest option for a PCi-E card is the Nvidia PCX 5300.



Other cheap options include ATI radeon X300SE or X300 or X600


----------



## ice (Oct 20, 2004)

On my fx5600xt, i get like 30-45 Fps @ 1024x
and 40-55 @ 800x 

All effects on high. 

But thats still not enough, too used to my nomral 100 fps.


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the 915 series board and believe me games on this intel graphics 900gma are not too much to speak about . Only if you are willing to shell out on a PCI-express card that makes up-gradation worth it.


----------

